# Delonghi Magnifica EAM3400 Troubleshooting



## mjhammerling (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi all, hoping someone more experienced than me can help me diagnose my coffee machine. Here is my history with the machine. I got the machine for free off craigslist about a year ago. The pump was broken, and I replaced the pump and the machine worked marvelously for the last year. Last week I descaled the machine, and I noticed that water was leaking out the bottom of the machine.

Shortly thereafter, the machine has stopped working altogether. When plugged in, the machine displays the "Please wait..." message, but it does not go through any of the power up behaviors (heating up, the mechanical sounds of all the hardware getting into the correct positions). When powered off and on again with the power button, the machine briefly displays "Please wait.." and then "General Alarm".

I opened up the back of the machine and I believe the solenoid valve is to blame for the water leakage, as I saw some corrosion directly below it. However, I have not been able to figure out what the larger problem is that prevents the machine from functioning altogether.

Here is a list of symptoms and observations:

1: Test mode does not work. I can initiate test mode by holding the two buttons and plugging the machine in, but when buttons are pressed to test individual components, nothing happens.

2: I have tested the transmission motor, the fuses on the heating element, and the heating element itself, and they all have closed circuits.

3: There is a voltage across the pins of the water pump, but none across the transmission motor or the heating element pins.

Any help anyone can provide would be much appreciated!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Perhaps it's time for that great BTC machine graveyard in the sky? Check it doesn't have a DNR label on it.


----------



## mjhammerling (Jan 19, 2020)

Definitely LOLed at that. You think it would be too difficult to troubleshoot for it to be worth fixing? It worked really well prior to this most recent issue. I'd love to try to salvage it, but if experience with this sort of alarm says that it's difficult to pinpoint and not worth trying random parts, then that makes sense too.


----------

